# thoughts on this 24" Poulan?



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

Costco has this Poulan blower for $699. Any thoughts about it? should I be looking for a single stage or 2 stage blower? I live in Massachusetts and it is going to be used on my own house with average size driveway.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Poulan pro sells a model that’s made by husqvarna but not with a Briggs engine, Might be they use different engines for different labels. Doesn’t look too bad and does look like the Husqvarna, if it’s got heated grips it’s the same with different paint.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Did a little searching and only can find the Poulan PRO models which are Husqvarna lower end though still good but none that have a Briggs engine and that is labeled as just Poulan and I can find NO info on it at all which means parts may be hard to get. Ariens also has a lower end line and a little cheaper but still good snow blowers. with comparable options, Actually almost purchased one for myself before I started rebuilding them.
This is close to the same options but $50 cheaper and made by Ariens with plenty of parts available.
Sno-Tek 24 in. 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower-920402 - The Home Depot


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

husky machines are using LCT engines.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

87 powershift said:


> husky machines are using LCT engines.


Are LCT engines any good? 

Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

As I recall, I bought the Husqvarna machine (basically the same thing as the Poulan) for $599 last year . . . granted it was towards the end of winter. But . . . $699 is not exactly the deal of the century, more typical of pricing leading into the season.

Although I prefer the Briggs engines, I would not consider it a show stopper, just as long as it has the 208cc engine and not the 179cc, which is a bit light for a 24" machine.

My only comment about the Husqvarna 24" that I got is that it is rather heavy and less agile than the other blowers that I have (Toro & Troy-Bilt)


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The Poulenc pro is a Husqvarna with the LCT engine but the pic he’s got posted clearly has the Briggs logo on the box so that’s got me wondering and also it’s not the “Pro” varient so might be a lower line, My brother also picked up a Husqvarna 24” at the end of the winter for $699 and got one storm to try it out and he loved it and did well. But not too sure what model he’s got but I think there are better options.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I saw this machine at my local Costco and it does have a 305cc Briggs engine. I found it disturbing that they had a machine on display where the auger housing side panel was completely folded in on one side, this took a hard hit and possibly thin gauge cheap metal is used on it. It does seem like a pretty good value based on the features and the beauty of Costco is they have among the most generous return policies in the business and will stand behind what they sell even years later. 

Don't expect Ariens or Honda quality but with good maintenace this machine should serve you well in most conditions, I would avoid a single stage as a primary blower unless you get small storms only which is likely not the case in Massachusetts, good luck!


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

Cardo111 said:


> I saw this machine at my local Costco and it does have a 305cc Briggs engine. I found it disturbing that they had a machine on display where the auger housing side panel was completely folded in on one side, this took a hard hit and possibly low gauge cheap metal is used on it. It does seem like a pretty good value based on the features and the beauty of Costco is they have among the most generous return policies in the business and will stand behind what they sell even years later.
> 
> Don't expect Ariens or Honda quality but with good maintenace this machine should serve you well in most conditions, I would avoid a single stage as a primary blower unless you get small storms only which is likely not the case in Massachusetts, good luck!


X2 @costco

It is the 305cc!

Does anyone know if this is built by Husqvarna?









Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> ....I found it disturbing that they had a machine on display where the auger housing side panel was completely folded in on one side, this took a hard hit and possibly low gauge cheap metal is used on it......


Sorry to have to say...No surprises there :-(


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yes it is made by Husky. This machine offers good power per inch at this price point.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That def looks like a Husky to me, Although it's not the Poulan Pro variant (those are black and yellow), Only thing I find peculiar is that engine is the same that a lot of us purchased for about $200 at that wholesale engine place (have one sitting right here), Maybe they made a deal and purchased the extra surplus from Briggs and made this model, Not saying that it's a bad thing . I AM saying that this engine has a lot more power than the 208cc LCT that is usually there. Now that I have seen it I say go for it. Heck if I was in the market I might of gone for it.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I would check on the price for a Toro Power Clear Model 721 before I purchased the Poulan unit. 

I do not know why they switched to a 4 cycle engine for their single stage units but Toro has been building these snow blowers since 1965. I wish that they still offered the CCR models and I have the CCR 3000? (its in the garage and I dont want to go check on the model number haha) with the power curve paddle and it eats snow and removes it quickly. I use Fluid Film to coat everything that contacts snow and it makes it so much easier to clear it away.


----------



## mike817 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but what was the verdict on this snow thrower? I like the fact that it's coming from Costco, but I don't really know enough about these machines to make a proper decision. I live in CT and get decent snow totals, and my current blower is way under powered. I'm looking for something that will get the job done and is built to last a long time. 

Can anyone give me a yay or nay on this model?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Well it is made by Husqvarna (it's a different color but basically a ST224) but they used a larger engine so should be great power for a 24" so I say YAY Def above the MTD lines for quality.


----------

